# Bucket or Bag



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone else use a range bucket instead of a bought bag? Everything in mine including a cleaning kit, GOOD 1st aid kit, & small tool box. By the time I got to where I could buy a range bag I am so used to a bucket I jsut never have.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen the round 5-gallon buckets/pails used as match bags in lower-level/local competition shooting, as they will carry all of what a person needs, PLUS provide a fairly comfortable seat if you add a padded lid (popular with ice fishing folks, too). Lots of options like the bucket "tool skirts" (similar to the one above), seat-top lids, internal organizers, cooler inserts, etc.

Somewhere I still have an old ammo can I modified for PPC shooting matches. Has speedloader blocks, a trap door to a bottom compartment for empty brass, sight adjustment screwdriver, earplugs, etc.


----------

